# Underbite?



## jenn- (Jul 16, 2007)

*Underbite?- added pictures*

Which breeds typically have an underbite? I am trying to figure out what my mutt is . We know she is a terrier of some type (I am thinking JRT) but she has a distinct underbite that I don't think is typical of the terriers (right?).


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

even dogs within a breed that are not supposed to have an under-bite sometimes do. I have had 2 Rottweiler rescues that have had under bites and they are not supposed to. The list is pretty long of under-bite dogs. Post a picture and some of us will try to guess the breeds seen in your dog.


----------



## jenn- (Jul 16, 2007)

I added some pictures to the original post.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

The most common breeds I've encountered with underbites that come to mind are: Bulldogs, Pugs, Boston Terriers and Boxers. Not that they all have it, but seem to be more prone than other breeds in my experience.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Underbites can occur in any breed, but they're more common in some than others. What's her coat texture like? something about her head reminds me a little of a Shih Tzu, oddly enough.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd guess Boston Terrier mixed with some wire-coated terrier.


----------



## jenn- (Jul 16, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> Underbites can occur in any breed, but they're more common in some than others. What's her coat texture like? something about her head reminds me a little of a Shih Tzu, oddly enough.


Her texture is mixed. She has some longer coarse hairs along her spine and soft fine hair for the rest of her body.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I'd guess Boston Terrier mixed with some wire-coated terrier.


 Yea I think so as well. Markings etc. Maybe Boston/jack russell.. Very cute btw!


----------

